# I have a rare/vintage/antique 'silly cycle' unicyle prototype in excellent condition



## SalesQueen (Aug 25, 2012)

_I have a very rare antique/vintage Silly Cycle that is in pristine condition. It has been kept indoors its whole life. I have researched all over the world wide web, many different search engines, websites, antique cycle forums, etc and came across Only One similar to mine that is completed rusted out with no seat, no foot pedals, and no hand pegs. I have even registered on several classic antique cycle websites just trying to find someone who knows anything about this rare invention. On the label it says Silly Cycle 'Patent Applied For' By Mid-South Enterprises of Durant, MS. I have tried looking up this company but apparently they were only in business for a very short period of time and only produced this one product. I was told by an appraiser (who has also never seen anything like this) that it was most likely produced between the late 1950's--early 1960's. He said due to the outstanding condition and extremely low production amount, it is very rare and has an intrinsic value. He also implied that the 'patent applied for' label with little production indicates that the patent was never granted and that there may have been a couple of them sold locally. There is no trace of a patent number on the label of this rare toy anywhere. It has the old 'banana style' seat with the handlebar just below the seat. One large wheel, three small wheels and it is propelled by one child using foot pedals. The wheels are solid rubber with no splits or cracks and they turn smoothly. The frame is constructed of steel with all of the original red paint is intact, and has no rust. As far as I know, this is a one of a kind (two of a kind if you include the only other one that's out there on the 'world wide web') Please feel free to research this unique unicycle; if you find ANY information on this, please let me know. If interested, please call/text me at 615-289-5742. NO SET PRICE - Trade/Cash Offers will be considered. IF ANYBODY CAN PROVIDE ANY INFORMATION REGARDING THIS STRANGE INVENTION, PLEASE CONTACT ME. Thank you and God Bless!

PICTURES ****  Here is a link that will display all the pictures of this Silly Cycle,,,  http://nashville.craigslist.org/atq/3229566173.html  ****_


----------



## bobsbikes (Aug 25, 2012)

*cycle*

need to list pic so we can see what it looks like


----------



## SalesQueen (Aug 26, 2012)

*Does anybody on here know ANYTHING about this unique looking cycle?? 8 PICTURES...*

I just posted 8 pictures last night...Can anybody tell me any information regarding this unique looking cycle? I have researched everywhere and can't find any helpful info at all.


----------



## dfa242 (Aug 26, 2012)

If you haven't already, try googling the company name and city/state on the name plate - I can't quite make it out.


----------



## ridingtoy (Aug 26, 2012)

You must steer it using body english while holding the handles. Never heard of this little vehicle before...interesting design.

Dave


----------



## bricycle (Aug 26, 2012)

"He also implied that the 'patent applied for' label with little production indicates that the patent was never granted and that there may have been a couple of them sold locally. There is no trace of a patent number on the label of this rare toy anywhere." ...... Of course there is no patent number anywhere on the item... as it states, the patent was applied for an is awaiting approval from the U.S. Patent office. This process often takes a year or maybe two before it is granted. This is a lengthy process to determine whether any other firm "World-wide" has this similar item in development, or completed. 
***See my response also on the General cycle forum.


----------



## Emily (Oct 18, 2012)

*Silly Cycle*

I am so glad to have found your post! The Silly Cycle was invented in the late 60s/early 70s by my late grandfather. It was manufactured in Durant, MS. I would need to speak with my grandmother to clarify the details of the patent, but if I remember correctly it was patented however never manufactured, other than a few prototypes. I noticed your craigslist auction has expired. Do you still have the Silly Cycle? If so, is it for sale?


----------



## sillycycle (Jul 13, 2014)

*I also have a silly cycle is anyone interested in it*



Emily said:


> I am so glad to have found your post! The Silly Cycle was invented in the late 60s/early 70s by my late grandfather. It was manufactured in Durant, MS. I would need to speak with my grandmother to clarify the details of the patent, but if I remember correctly it was patented however never manufactured, other than a few prototypes. I noticed your craigslist auction has expired. Do you still have the Silly Cycle? If so, is it for sale?






I have a silly cycle also, if anyone is interested in it rjack131313@yahoo.com   thanks


----------

